# Which Kibble?!?!



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd keep feeding Iams vs BB.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I feed Theo Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy Dry Food. 

Iams has by-products and fillers (dried beet pulp.)

In my opinion, Pedigree is one of the worst things you could feed a dog. The first ingredient in the recipe is corn. It also has by-products, including animal fat, "meat and bone meal" with unspecified origin.

Innova seems pretty food - turkey and chicken at the top of the list, barley (good for regulating blood sugar levels), flaxseed (protein and omega-3), peas... It also has probiotics and minerals, which is great.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

I feed the honest kitchen. I only like a few brands of kibble: merrick, acana, orijen, and fromm.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I feed Grandma Lucy's and, right now, Acana (1/2 and 1/2).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anything BUT Blue Buffalo. It can cause diarrhea in a lot of puppies, as reported on this board and across the internet.

Pro Plan large breed puppy food is a good quality food that is also easy on most puppie's stomach's. It's what I feed all my foster puppies and they do very well on it.


----------



## siulongluiy (Apr 25, 2012)

Oatmeal gets a rotation between Acana and Fromm, both from their respective grain free lines.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

FROMM- They have been making petfood since WW2- No recalls- Family owned and operated. US sourced and manufactured.



BB has always given my Goldens GI issues esp. horrible gas!

I loathe Purina for personal reasons!!

Iams, Purina, and Pedigree have had numerous recalls.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Fromm I have cat and dog on it and love it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

NOT Blue Buffalo or Pedigree; both are known to cause dogs serious health problems.

I haven't heard of any bad outcomes from feeding ProPlan or Fromm.

Edit: What I would like to know is whether certain ingredients, such as grains or carbohydrates in general, seem to lead to greater risk of cancer. 

Since the National Research Panel Council has found that dogs don't actually need carbohydrates, I am suspicious of high-carbohydrate foods, especially those containing a lot of grain, and I am feeding the lowest carb food I can find, Orijen.

Added:
What's wrong with Blue: there are too many reports of dogs who developed problems while eating Blue.

The only problem Orijen causes is runny stool at first, which can be fixed by adding a source of fiber such as pumpkin or beans. And now, after 3 months of eating Orijen Large Breed Puppy, my puppy has adapted and no longer needs the extra fiber.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I feed my pups Fromm, Acana, Orijen and Farmina dry dog foods. They all have awesome results, and my dogs love their food.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We've fed Blue Buffalo for a couple of years with no problems. Hank is a perfect weight, has a great coat and energy level. ProPlan didn't work for him, terrible itchies.

There isn't one, perfect food for all dogs.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Simply put, i would feed Ol Roy before I fed Blue Buffalo (Not a fan).

Most of the on line rating sites are heavily biased to the authors personal opinions. (And the authors possess no Professional Credentials in Animal Nutrition.)

You need to be a little more specific in your search. Nestle Purina litterally make hundreds of different formulas for dogs as does the Iams Company. I would venture that of the hundreds of products those two companies offer you could find a product that works well with your dog.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Swampcollie said:


> *Simply put, i would feed Ol Roy before I fed Blue Buffalo (Not a fan).*
> 
> Most of the on line rating sites are heavily biased to the authors personal opinions. (And the authors possess no Professional Credentials in Animal Nutrition.)
> 
> You need to be a little more specific in your search. Nestle Purina litterally make hundreds of different formulas for dogs as does the Iams Company. I would venture that of the hundreds of products those two companies offer you could find a product that works well with your dog.


Why? Particulars please.

I've seen many posts objecting to BB but other than reading it's "too rich for some dogs" never any actual reasons. Hank gets loose stools from beef and terrible itchies from salmon but I wouldn't calls brands containing these ingredients 'bad foods', they just aren't for him.

BB contains no corn, wheat or soy, no by-products or artificial preservatives.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I so wish people would quit posting links to the dog food advisor - this is a human dentist, what the heck does he know about dog food? 

I feed my puppy Pro Plan Large Breed puppy - he is doing very well on it.

My passed on seniors did great on Taste of the Wild - my dachshund was on TOTW but I recently switched him to a lower calorie grain free version of Earthborn because he gained too much weight.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

cgriffin said:


> I so wish people would quit posting links to the dog food advisor - this is a human dentist, what the heck does he know about dog food?
> 
> I feed my puppy Pro Plan Large Breed puppy - he is doing very well on it.
> 
> My passed on seniors did great on Taste of the Wild - my dachshund was on TOTW but I recently switched him to a lower calorie grain free version of Earthborn because he gained too much weight.


Like anyone, he or his staff can research and know what is quality and what isn't. I've been researching foods for over 15 years. I use many sources and Dog Food advisor is just one. I don't always agree with their top picks, but the bottom of the barrel stuff is pretty accurate. You may need a degree to make the food, but you just need common sense and a willingness to learn about nutrition to pick out a quality food and to know what are good ingredients and what aren't. You also have to know your dog.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I feed Orijen. Keep away from the foods with the by-product meals, corn and corn gluten. Many of the Purina products have those. I was once told that if a grocery store carries it you don't want to buy it.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Tayla's mom: but isnt' that the point? Yes, anyone can do research on dog food and come up with their own opinions and what they think is right. 
I am going with Pro Plan because my breeder recommended it. Before that, yes, I was a total food snob as well and would have never touched Purina with a ten foot pole.
I am sorry, but I don't put much stake into dog food advisor. I would rather go by what a vet, a dog nutritionist, a long time breeder and people like that say, than what this dentist has to say. And of course, I also do my own research as well - I did learn a bit about dog and cat nutrition being a LVT - Hm, I think I am more qualified than the dentist


----------



## Hsjwmom (May 29, 2014)

Pro plan large breed puppy here.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> Why? Particulars please.
> 
> I've seen many posts objecting to BB but other than reading it's "too rich for some dogs" never any actual reasons. Hank gets loose stools from beef and terrible itchies from salmon but I wouldn't calls brands containing these ingredients 'bad foods', they just aren't for him.
> 
> BB contains no corn, wheat or soy, no by-products or artificial preservatives.


Blue Buffalo causes diarrhea for a LOT of dogs. A search just on this forum will find hundreds of reports of puppies and even adult dogs getting diarrhea while eating it, which goes away after being switched off it. My son tried it with his adult dogs, with a very slow transition and they had diarrhea that got worse the higher the percentage of BB in the mix. I don't know why, "too rich" is just a buzz word. All I know is that it doesn't work for a large number of actual people, not just unsubstantiated internet reports. 

So I will always encourage people who ask to try something else.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

NOW FRESH Large Breed by Petcurean, or GO! Fit + Free. Grain Free. No corn, wheat, soy or byproducts. 100% China Free. Been feeding it to my 4 dogs for years and they are all seniors over the age of 12 and still going strong.

Large Breed Dog Food | Petcurean NOW Large Breed Dog Food
Grain Free Dog Food | Petcurean GO Dog Food


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

We are trying Hills Science Diet lamb and rice large breed puppy food. We think that Penny can't eat chicken, like our other golden Jill. So, we are hoping this food will work, Wellness was too rich for her, and Puppy Chow, and Pro Plan gave her soft stools.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> Why? Particulars please.
> 
> I've seen many posts objecting to BB but other than reading it's "too rich for some dogs" never any actual reasons. Hank gets loose stools from beef and terrible itchies from salmon but I wouldn't calls brands containing these ingredients 'bad foods', they just aren't for him.
> 
> BB contains no corn, wheat or soy, no by-products or artificial preservatives.


Put simply, BB is an overpriced underperforming product. It is created to be marketable to those who follow the whims of internet rating sites. It has not gone through extended feeding trials to see how the product performs over the lifetime of real dogs. (If you're feeding this product *YOUR DOG* is their lab rat.)

For the kind of money you're paying for this product you can do much better. (Actually you can do better for less money.)


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> Put simply, BB is an overpriced underperforming product. It is created to be marketable to those who follow the whims of internet rating sites. It has not gone through extended feeding trials to see how the product performs over the lifetime of real dogs. (If you're feeding this product *YOUR DOG* is their lab rat.)
> 
> For the kind of money you're paying for this product you can do much better. (Actually you can do better for less money.)


Sorry but I completely disagree. Both my dogs are on BB and absolutely no problem. Many times the loose stools come from overfeeding your dog and not enough exercise. When Darcy came over he coat was atrocious, she had horrible stinky and runny stools. Transitioned her to BB and there has been a complete transformation along with physical conditioning. 
HUGE TRANSFORMATION!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Here are some dry pictures in case the shiny coat is attributed to the wetness.


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

I feed my dogs Canine Caviar Grain Free Duck and supplemented with raw food.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Sold BB for awhile at a store I worked at but after a lot of returns and dissatisfied customers, the store dropped the food. The owner of the shop I work at now refuses to carry it...too many negatives. 

I feed Orijen, (Red and Senior), and on occasion I'll buy a bag of Fromm.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Orijen for Brisby.

Half her meal is Orijen kibble which is mixed with home cooked meat ( beef, liver, heart, port, fish or whatever I cook for her) plus lightly cooked vegetable.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I kind of have to laugh at when someone posts about a particular dog food being completely sourced in the US - that is so not true. I contacted several dog food companies with the same question - several were telling me up front that there are certain vitamins and other ingredients such as folic acid and taurine, that plain old cannot be sourced in the US and will have to come from other countries such as China etc. Ingredients that are not grown here in the US, but will go through vigorous testing before being added to the dog/cat food formulas.

I was also informed that some dog food companies will proudly tell you that they got those vitamins and ingredients from Europe - when in truth European countries got them from China etc, because they cannot produce them in Europe either and it is easier to bring that stuff in through Europe and then claim the European connection. 

Guess who was upfront and truthful about their sourcing of ingredients, that are not being able to be sourced or mass produced in the US or Europe for that matter, from other countries - TOTW, Purina and Earthborn.

Of course, going by meat sources, most dog food companies will import lamb from New Zealand but given that it is not a third world country - it is totally acceptable in my book. 

Just some food for thought and I will not get into any arguments with anyone about it who thinks differently.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

cgriffin said:


> I kind of have to laugh at when someone posts about a particular dog food being completely sourced in the US - that is so not true.


You're absolutely correct. I've sold food for over 35 years and have sold almost every single food that's out there. One that I have a lot of respect for, (Nature's Variety), sources their rabbit from China, (at least this was the case a few months ago, not sure about now). I was a little surprised and quit feeding the rabbit recipe as soon as I found out.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

kwhit said:


> You're absolutely correct. I've sold food for over 35 years and have sold almost every single food that's out there. One that I have a lot of respect for, (Nature's Variety), sources their rabbit from China, (at least this was the case a few months ago, not sure about now). I was a little surprised and quit feeding the rabbit recipe as soon as I found out.


I think Nature's Variety no longer source their rabbit from China. I like their pet foods myself as well.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I rotate Ella's food because she always has a tendency to stop eating whatever she's on after a while. At this point there isn't any order or anything to which food I give her when. At the moment Ella is on Wellness Core Large Breed. Core is their grain free line. The next food I'm going to use is Acana Pacific. I usually feed two medium sized bags before switching unless she stops eating a particular food or it doesn't agree with her (TOTW and Merrick). The only real consistency is I keep her on grain free.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

ktkins7 said:


> I rotate Ella's food because she always has a tendency to stop eating whatever she's on after a while. At this point there isn't any order or anything to which food I give her when. At the moment Ella is on Wellness Core Large Breed. Core is their grain free line. The next food I'm going to use is Acana Pacific. I usually feed two medium sized bags before switching unless she stops eating a particular food or it doesn't agree with her (TOTW and Merrick). The only real consistency is I keep her on grain free.


I do the same but my dogs don't get bored of their food. Which is good. I rotate three bags, and then switch to a different food.

Farmina, Fromm, Acana and Orijen are the main foods I rotate with. Sometimes Merrick's and Nature's Logic


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I've been feeding Purina One to my dogs their whole lives. Autumn gets Purina One Senior and she's 14 1/2 and has never had any health issues and has a thick shiny coat yet. April is on Purina One Large Breed and she is healthy, athletic, and has a fabulous coat. My sister has a 10 yr. old Lab/GSD mix on Purina One Senior and that dog still keeps up with the horses when we go riding (and is healthy and has a great coat)! Now I have heard the regular Purina Dog Chow is questionable, but then that's probably why its cheaper. Feed what works for you dog! It doesn't have to be one food and that's it. Purina One works for my dogs, something else may work better for other dogs.


----------



## kbear (Aug 27, 2014)

i use wellness large breed puppy and riley loves it. no stomach issues and no runny bowels.


----------

